# Looking for PDF of New IPOD Connetion Instructions



## sfvbmw (Jul 9, 2004)

*Looking for PDF of New IPOD Connection Instructions*

I understand the new connector for the IPOD was released today (7-12-04). The new unit allows the IPOD to be controlled via steering wheel buttons. I am interested in seeing the install instructions for a possible DIY...Does anyone have a copy of these. Thanks for your help.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

If can send you the Dension instructions if you like, feel free to contact me offline if you wish.

In the meantime, here is a link to an M5 install (with DSP) of the ice>Link.

http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=437843#post437843


----------



## louden (Jul 18, 2004)

*Dates for Song Title Display?*

What to you mean by "we're working on it" regarding display of songs on the dash? Does that mean you think it's a good idea, or you're close to release it in a project. If so, when?


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

louden said:


> What to you mean by "we're working on it" regarding display of songs on the dash? Does that mean you think it's a good idea, or you're close to release it in a project. If so, when?


We are working on a solution of getting the ID3 Tags to appear on the NAV display using the iPod as a source.

See below:










More to come!


----------

